# surprisingly enough



## rupertbrooke

In this context 'enough' is an intensifier as in 'oddly enough/surprisingly enough' i.e. surprising, but just surprising enough to be worth noting'. Examples are:- "Surprisingly enough, the results are wholly different from what I expected." "Surprisingly enough, the technique of cloning is quite simple." The expression can be used cynically: say, you went for a walk with the dog in the pouring rain. Upon your return home, your wife asks:-  "Are you wet?" You reply:- "Surprisingly enough, I am soaked to the skin!" Could I say for all these instances:- 'Şaşırtıcı bir şekilde' or better 'çok şaşırtıcı ama..' or 'şaşırtıcı olan şu ki' or, finally,  "sürprizdir ki"? Thank you!


----------



## proceed

you can but I think it is better to say "şaşırtıcı bir şekilde" or "beklenenin aksine".


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, proceed! Can this be used cynically/sarcastically as in my last example?


----------



## proceed

Of course
it can also be used
" Şaşırtıcı bir şekilde / nasıl oldu ben de anlamadım ama / ne gariptir ki  sırılsıklam oldum.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, so much, proceed! Your examples were excellent. It helps enormously to see any idiom in context.


----------



## proceed

ne demek


----------

